# trial-bike, spielzeug oder fahrrad?



## G.o.D (31. Oktober 2005)

moin,

nachdem mich gerade die cops beim trialen verscheucht haben... bzw. mich nur noch weiterschieben lassen wollten weil ich kein licht habe, stellt sich mir die frage um die rechtliche situation eines trial-bikers auf deutschen strassen.

mir ist bekannt dass die stvo, oder ein anderes gesetzbuch, weiss nimmer genau, radfahrern vorschreibt immer mit einem funktionsfaehigen licht unterwegs zu sein, selbst wenn dieses nicht benoetigt wird, nicht mal angebracht ist (stecksystem), damit sie auf der strasse fahren duerfen.

mir ist ausserdem ein fall bekannt, in dem ein einradfahrer den ganzen gerichtlichen weg durchgegangen ist, damit er mit seinem einrad auf die strasse durfte. zusammenfassung dieses falls: wenn das einrad licht nach vorne und hinten und zwei bremsen (wobei das rueckwaertstreten als rueckwaertsbremse bestaetigt wurde) hat, darfs auf die strasse, andernfalls nur auf den gehweg (weil spielzeug, kein verkehrsmittel).

als trialer steht man da ja ziemlich genau dazwischen, einerseits hat man kein licht, dafuer hat man zwei bremsen. koennen mir die cops dann eigentlich vorschreiben mein rad zu schieben solange ich mich NICHT auf der strasse, sondern auf einem gehweg neben der strasse aufhalte?

ich waere fuer antworten dankbar, die aufgrund fundierter gesetzkenntisse gegeben werden und nicht aus gesundem menschenverstand... mit letzterem kommt man nicht weit im deutschen rechtssystem.


----------



## misanthropia (31. Oktober 2005)

das problem hatte ich auch schonmal.
sieh ein trialbike als eine nicht zugelassene MX- maschine an. sie ist ein reines sportgerät das im straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen hat. Stvo ist halt so.
ich bin auch der meinung dass ich auch ohne Licht im verkehr sicherer unterwegs bin als Omma mit 2 lichtern und sogar stützrädern. 

ich wurde mal fast angezeigt weil ich (okay es beruhte auch auf einem missverständnis was uns der polizist aber nicht mehr gnaz glauben wollte) in der innenstadt während des weihnachtsmarkes rumgefahren bin. 
da  kam auch das argument, es ist nicht verkehrrsicher (Laut stvo).
das einzige was du da machen kannst ist, es akzeptieren, versuchen dem polizisten es zu klären und ihm klar zu machen dass du nur ERKLÄREN willst und nicht rausreden und dann weiterschieben oder dich nbei ihm selber nach der rechtlichen Lage zu erkundigen.

hier in GE gibt es fahrradpolizei. denen ist es egal wie mein Fahrrad aussieht. es kommt meistens auch auf die Situation an in der die Polizei dich erwischt. wenn du tatsächlich menschen gefährden würdest (ob du das so siehst ist im Moment egal darum beziehen sie alle auf "LICHT") sind Polizisten nunmal strenger. wenn du nuer ne straße überweurst und nicht grade auf öffentlichem eigenum rumlametierst ist das den polizisten auch egal.
die machen nunmal ihren job und gäbe es sie nicht würden wir auch schimpfen.
gesetz ist gesetz. Trial bikes sind reine sportgeräte, nichtmal fortbewegungsmittel und so sollten wir die DInger auch sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.o.D (31. Oktober 2005)

danke fuer die ausfuehrliche erklaerung... nur eines ist mir dabei
noch nicht ganz klar:



			
				misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> sieh ein trialbike als eine nicht zugelassene MX- maschine an. sie ist ein reines sportgerät das im straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen hat. Stvo ist halt so.



ich war nicht auf der strasse, sondern auf dem buergersteig. darf ich denn nicht auf dem buergersteig bewegen was ich will? werden denn kinder verhaftet wenn sie mit dem plastik buggy ohne licht drauf rumfahren, oder schubkarrenschieber?

oder mit anderen worten: zaehlt das bewegen auf dem buergersteig als teilnahme am strassenverkehr?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Oktober 2005)

Ganz einfach: Wenn du ein Kind bist, wirst du nicht verhaftet. Also alle Trialer unter 6 Jahren können problemlos auch am Bürgersteig fahren.   


Blödsinn. Der Bürgersteig gehört genau so zur Straße wie die Fahrbahn selbst. 
Fußgänger sind offizielle Verkehrsteilnehmer und an die Gesetze gebunden wie jeder andere auch. Wenn deine Argumentation stimmen würde, würde das heißen, das jeder Radfahrer seine STVO Ausstattung vom Rad entfernen könnte und dann auf dem Bürgersteig fahren dürfte. Er müsste sich nur darauf berufen, dass sein Fahrrad ein Sportgerät ist. Daher ist das natürlich auch Blödsinn. 

Aber da wir ja die lieben Trialer sind, fahren wir einfach trotzdem auf dem Bürgersteig, in der Fußgängerzone und auch mal im Manual gegen die Einbahn, auch ohne vorschriftsmäßig ausgestattete Räder zu haben. 

Rein theoretisch ist der gesamte urbane Trialsport gesetzeswidrig. Jede Mauer auf die wir springen, hat einen Besitzer. Und an jeder Mauer, die regelmäßig befahren wird, entstehen optische Spuren. Daher könnte dann auch jeder Trialer wegen Sachbeschädigung angezeigt werden. Dass die optischen Spuren nicht schlimmer als die von Skatern etc. sind ist natürlich klar. 

Daher - Einfach den lieben Polizisten aus dem Weg gehen, ohne Licht gegen die Einbahn auf eine im Privatbesitz befindliche Mauer springen - und dabei nicht erwischen lassen....


----------



## trialmissmarple (31. Oktober 2005)

Mein Monty gilt als Sportgerät weil es keinen Satel hat und nicht als FAhrrad. mAn kann es zB als City rolelr sehen  und da die auch kein licht und so brauchen bist du ausm schneider  . ISt halt so bei uns haben mal welche vor so einer dicken kannte ein Schild aufgehangen das radfahren bla bla bla hat mich nicht interssiert als sie dann die polizei geholt haben weil ich nicht aufgehört habe da hoch zuspringen meinte ich das es ein sportgerät ist und kein FAhrrad und ich habe recht bekommen


----------



## jockie (31. Oktober 2005)

Kinder bis 8 Jahre müssen auf dem Gehweg fahren.
Kinder, die zwischen 8 und 10 Jahre alt sind, dürfen weiter auf dem Gehweg fahren, müssen aber nicht.

...darüber hast du auf'm Gehweg nix mehr verloren, egal ob dein Rad der StVZO entspricht (Reflektoren vorne weiß und hinten rot fehlen übrigens auch noch).


Ansonsten verhält es sich mit den Trial-Bikes genauso wie mit Autofahren ohne Führerschein oder Benutzung von Sportwaffen (nur mit WBK) in Deutschland:
Mach's ohne jemand zu behindern/gefährden auf deinem Privatgelände, und kein Hahn kräht danach. Mach's auf Vereinsgelände...auch okay. Mach's im öffentlichen Verkehr, und du bist der Fisch!

Also:

Ras nicht auf dem Gehweg...
Immer schön umschauen und vorausschauend fahren
Niemanden erschrecken oder hetzen
Ruhig an der Ampel im Trackstand stehen, damit gleich deine tolle Bike-Beherrschung gesehen wird und er dich nicht für 'nen DH-Rüpel hält *g*
Polente gegenüber freundlich und einsichtig sein...die hassen bei ihrem Job nix lieber als dann noch darüber diskutieren zu müssen, was nunmal Gesetz ist und eigentlich fast jeder weiß.

Dann klappt's auch mit der Bullerei!


_Grün-weiß KA_ ist hier in Mannheim glücklicherweise mit anderem genug beschäftigt. Zieh vielleicht einfach aus Bayern weg


----------



## neutron_2000 (31. Oktober 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Monty gilt als Sportgerät weil es keinen Satel hat und nicht als FAhrrad. mAn kann es zB als City rolelr sehen  und da die auch kein licht und so brauchen bist du ausm schneider  . ISt halt so bei uns haben mal welche vor so einer dicken kannte ein Schild aufgehangen das radfahren bla bla bla hat mich nicht interssiert als sie dann die polizei geholt haben weil ich nicht aufgehört habe da hoch zuspringen meinte ich das es ein sportgerät ist und kein FAhrrad und ich habe recht bekommen



ist das ein Satz?  
... ach nee da ist ja ein Punkt drin...rofl


----------



## G.o.D (31. Oktober 2005)

das mit den cops aus dem weg gehen praktiziere ich normalerweise, aber die haben sich sprichwoertlich von hinten angeschlichen die schweine

ok, aus der summe der posts sehe ich 4 grundlegende loesungsmoeglichkeiten:

a) da es sich defakto um einen kombinierten fahrad/geweg gehandelt hatte, koennte ich mir sonnen jogger stirnlicht an den helm kleistern, damit waer ich fahrradfahrer mit licht und wieder legal aufm fahrrad weg

b) ich taeusche vor beim geistigen stand eines unter 8 jaehrigen haengen geblieben zu sein .... arg anstrengen brauch ich mich da allerdings nicht

c) beim naechsten mal starre ich mit grossen augen in den himmel, rufe laut 'oh mein gott! was ist das!?' und wenn die cops entgeistert gen himmel blicken lauf ich kichernd weg

d) der vorschlag mit aus bayern wegziehen erscheint mir bisher am vielversprechendsten, wenn ach am unwarscheinlichsten

danke fuer die vielen erklaerungen, auch wenn ich gerne ein anderes ergebnis gehabt haette


----------



## Monty98 (31. Oktober 2005)

es verstöst zwar gegen jede trialer-moral aber ich werd mir in nächster zeit (da es ja jetzt unbedingt so schnell dunkel werden muss) ein rücklich für den rucksack und ein clips-dings-bums-licht für den lenker kaufen...es is zwar nur ein bruchteil der STVO aber ich kann mir vorstelln das die polizei dann einmal leicht ein auge zudrücken kann...
achja! ich muss sagen das ich hier auf fahrrad/fußgäger-weder in der nacht noch am tag keine problem mit der polizei hatte..dafür umso mehr bei der oper


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Oktober 2005)

ja des mit dem frühen dunkel werden find ich sch..sse!!

aber naja!

wenn ich immer vor der Garage meiner Eltern rumhopfe (die logischerweisse vor dem Gehweg is)

schauen die Leute auch immer wie Blöd !!

und so wie die da kucken und sich nich aufs Laufen konzentrieren passiert da auch noch was !

is auch schon!

ne frau kuggt und kuggt! läuft weiter dreht sich nochmal um! und peng! da lief se gegen den Gartenzaun des Nachbars"

mfg NOS


----------



## locdog (3. November 2005)

Im PL forum habe ich mal einen ausfurluichen post geschriben uber trialbikes im Verkehr und das aus diesem grund (haltet auch fest) : weil das bike vom Freund keinen sattel hatte muste der 15E blechen. sowas habe ich offters gehort, das man angablich einen sattel haben muss, was vom gesetz her blodsin ist. das gesetzt schreibt nur vor das man lichter haben mus (keine reflektoren ) 2 bremsen und eine warn signal was eigentlich meine maguras ja sind ! das meine ich ernst, sowas vom gestetzt her ist eighentlich wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (3. November 2005)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> Im PL forum habe ich mal einen ausfurluichen post geschriben uber trialbikes im Verkehr und das aus diesem grund (haltet auch fest) : weil das bike vom Freund keinen sattel hatte muste der 15E blechen. sowas habe ich offters gehort, das man angablich einen sattel haben muss, was vom gesetz her blodsin ist. das gesetzt schreibt nur vor das man lichter haben mus (*keine reflektoren *) 2 bremsen und eine warn signal was eigentlich meine maguras ja sind ! das meine ich ernst, sowas vom gestetzt her ist eighentlich wasserdicht.



Wozu muss man soetwas posten muss, bevor man mal grundlegendst in die StVZO schaut und auch liest?!

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvzo/stvzo_67.php

Übersetzung: "Rückstrahler" = Reflektoren, "Scheinwerfer" = Licht nach vorne, "Schlussleuchte" = rotes Licht nach hinten.



Die Pflicht zum Sattel halte ich auch für ein Ammenmärchen und habe noch keinerlei § dazu gefunden...das mit der lauten Bremse als Hupe ist zwar praktikabel aber gesetzl. gesehen Humbug!
Man kann natürlich auch lang' und breit mit dem Polizisten diskutieren, dann findet er noch 10 Sachen.

Ich habe irgendwann mal in einem Buch gelesen, dass ein dt. Polizist einem auf Nachfrage den Paragraphen bzw. die Rechtsgrundlage nennen muss, aufgrund derer er ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt. In der Praxis zwar auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, aber weiß dazu jemand etwas?


----------



## Kadara (3. November 2005)

Also Pragraphen hin oder her. Wer recht hat ist eigentlich sch3iß egal. Denn egal was auf irgendeinem Papier steht wird bei uns in deutschland in der Praxis immer nach Grundsatz gehandelt " im Zweifelsfall für den Polizisten".
Und mal ehrlich, wir wissen doch alle was zu nem verkehrssicheren Fahrrad gehört oder?


----------



## misanthropia (3. November 2005)

das einfachste undschonenste ist immer
1) einsicht zeigen
2) hast du so nicht gewusst (die details... von licht etc schon kannst verscuhen zhu erklären warum du das nicht dran hast. vll Oversized lenker). aber nur erklären nicht rausreden.
3) sagen du wirst es ändern (musst abwägen ob du den bullen wieder triffst)
4) erwähnen, wie man da übereinkommen kann, dass du dennoch deinen sport ausüben darfst.

das thema interessiert mich mal. ich glaube fast, ich schnappe mir mal mein monty und gehe damit zur Polizei und Frage die einfach mal nach der rechtlichen Situation..

vll aber auchnicht


----------



## jockie (3. November 2005)

"Sehen Sie, Herr Polizist...wenn Ihre eigenen Kollegen schon so schlechte Vorbilder sind..."


----------



## trialsrider (3. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> "Sehen Sie, Herr Polizist...wenn Ihre eigenen Kollegen schon so schlechte Vorbilder sind..."




  Geil Motorrad Trial!


----------



## Holschi1 (3. November 2005)

Ich stand mal gemütlich auf ner mauer und wollt grad runter als ich so im augenwinkel en grün weißes auto wahrgenommen habe das neben mir angehalten hat.
Ich dacht mir.."na schön jetzt gibts mal wieder was auf die dattel"....!

So schnell kommt i gar net gucken standen die jungs auch schon neben mir und "ich sollte doch bitte einmal die mauer verlassen".

Gut bissel gerede...und dann sagten die mir mein fahrrad ist net zugelassen weils es u.a KEIN SATTEL hat  

Ist en sattel nach dem gesetz auch pflicht??

Also wenn ich den netten herren nochmal mit meinem rad begegnen sollte, "würde es eingezogen werden" -- könn die mir das so einfach wegzocken?

Aber dann war der polizist auf einmal super cool drauf, hab ihm erklärt was wir fürn sport machen und er wollte sich sogar um trial utensilien kümmern, damit ich net mehr in der öffentlichkeit fahre.

Wat sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (3. November 2005)

Tja, wat soll man dazu schon sagen?
Nette Story.

Ich hab auch ne nette Geschichte:
Vor n paar Jahren hab ich mit ChrisKing und noch jemand ein Polizeiauto bei München verlassen auf nem Feldweg stehen sehen.

Dreimal darfste raten, was wir gemachte haben...

Die Bullen sind mal voll nett, dann kommen fünf Minuten später wieder welche um die Ecke und labern irgendwelche *******, die nichma stimmen kann, wie "Rad einziehen".  Pfff!
Einfach nett, bestürzt und schüchtern Sorry sagen, kommt nie mehr vor und so, und wieder ab auf deine Mauer.


----------



## trialsrider (3. November 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wat soll man dazu schon sagen?
> Nette Story.
> 
> Ich hab auch ne nette Geschichte:
> ...



was habt ihr gemacht???   *neugier!*


----------



## jockie (3. November 2005)

Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stand mal gemütlich auf ner mauer und wollt grad runter als ich so im augenwinkel en grün weißes auto wahrgenommen habe das neben mir angehalten hat.
> Ich dacht mir.."na schön jetzt gibts mal wieder was auf die dattel"....!


Interessanter wäre die Frage, ob die Mauer zu einer öffentlichen Einrichtung oder sonstwie zum Staat gehörte, oder ob die Privatgrundstück ist.
Wenn keine effektive Gefahr für andere Personen ausgeht und du dich auf einem Privatgrundstück bewegst (Hofeinfahrten von Privatpersonen/Firmen, private Krankenhäuser, private Unis sowie Einrichtungen von privatisierten Verkehrsbetrieben z.B.), kann dir der Bulle "theoretisch" nix...weil er ja nicht überall auf der Welt Hausrecht hat und du dich selbst auch gefährden darfst, wie du willst.
Der Grundbesitzer/Hausmeister, was auch immer, kann dich natürlich des Platzes verweisen.



			
				Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> So schnell kommt i gar net gucken standen die jungs auch schon neben mir und "ich sollte doch bitte einmal die mauer verlassen".


"Die Jungs" ist wahrscheinlich eher das Problem. Da die meist zu zweit herumgurken, hast' eh schlechte Karten hinterher irgendetwas zu beweisen bzw. zu widerlegen!



			
				Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut bissel gerede...und dann sagten die mir mein fahrrad ist net zugelassen weils es u.a KEIN SATTEL hat
> 
> Ist en sattel nach dem gesetz auch pflicht??


Ich habe es nirrrrgendwo in der StVZO gefunden. Im Netz findet man mehrfach die Behauptung, man müsse für eine Straßenzulassung beim Bremsen sitzen können. Unter anderem beim Wiki-Artikel für "Tretroller".
Ich glaube aber fast, dass das mal wieder das übliche D-A-CH-Problem in Wikipedia ist und die Regelung entweder nur in Österreich oder der Schweiz gilt.
Außerdem...wenn man der Argumentation dieses Wiki-Artikels folgt, sorgt das Nichtvorhandensein eines Sattels an deinem Fahrrad dazu, dass es gar nicht mehr als Fahrrad zu bewerten ist und du wie Skater/Inliner-Fahrer/Tretroller-Fahrer als "Fußgänger" zu definieren bist.

Die sollen sich mal entscheiden! 



			
				Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich den netten herren nochmal mit meinem rad begegnen sollte, "würde es eingezogen werden" -- könn die mir das so einfach wegzocken?


Nur bei "Gefahr im Verzug"...aber das wäre eine hahnebüchene Begründung der Polizei in diesem Fall und entspricht garantiert nicht dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Siehe I. Ermächtigungsgrundlage:

http://www.jura.uni-sb.de/FB/LS/Grupp/Faelle/fahrradweg-loesung.htm#IB


Das Problem wird dann nur, das Fahrrad wiederzubekommen...und der werte Beamte selbst bekommt sicher keinen Ärger/Stress dadurch...und hat auch keine persönlichen Kosten/Auslagen (Rechtsanwalt, Gerichtsgebühren, etc.).


Eine Uneinsichtigkeit deinerseits hat eigentlich lediglich zur Folge, dass der Polizist das Ordnungsgeld erhöhen darf, wenn er denn den passenden Tatbestand im Bundes- oder Landesrecht findet.



			
				Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann war der polizist auf einmal super cool drauf, hab ihm erklärt was wir fürn sport machen und er wollte sich sogar um trial utensilien kümmern, damit ich net mehr in der öffentlichkeit fahre.
> 
> Wat sagt ihr dazu?



Immer den Film "Kops" auf DVD dabei haben und den den Bullen dann leihen. Vielleicht kommen die dann auf die Idee, sich mal um die wichtigeren Dinge zu kümmern.

http://www.filmz.de/film_2003/kops/


----------



## jockie (3. November 2005)

Okay...nächste Anekdote:
Mitten im Winter 'nen Kumpel auf meinem Lenker (war kein Trialbike) sitzen gehabt und ihn Richtung Bahnhof gefahren. Auf dem ~4m breiten Gehweg. Neben einer 4-spurigen Straße in der Stadt. Kein Radweg vorhanden, nix. Nicht wirklich gewackelt und niemanden belästigt...immer schön weite Bögen um die Meute gefahren. Ach...Nacht war's auch noch.

...Polizeiauto fuhr auf der breiten Straße vorbei...die übernächste Straße rechts rein, ums Carré herum und hat uns beim nächsten Fußgängerüberweg ausgebremst. Dass die Bullen (ohne Horn und Blaulicht) in der 30-Zone mindestens 60 gefahren sein müssen, um so schnell vor uns zu sein, versteht sich ja fast von selbst...nicht, dass das viel gefährlicher gewesen wäre.

Gespräch lief dann ungefähr so:
B: "Samma, geht's noch Leute, nix da zu zweit auf'm Rad!"
- *einsichtheuchel*
B: "Okay...aber...das wir das nicht nochmal sehen!"
- "In Ordnung...aber gut sah's doch wenigstens aus, oder?!"
B: "Schon. Also...n'Abend!"

Dann sind die nochmal um das Quadrat herumgerast, um zu kontrollieren, ob man auch artig ist...und danach sind wir wieder so weitergefahren.

Also...gegen die Bullen hier kann man dahingehend echt nix sagen. Wer irgendwo in der Pampa wohnt, wo der Orts-Sheriff zu wenig zu tun hat, kann gerne hier herziehen *g*


----------



## Holschi1 (3. November 2005)

Na dann werd ich demnächst mal nen großen bogen um die bullerei machen, denn mein radl...das nehm se mir net weg!!

und wenn man polenten von vorne angefahren kommen sieht kann man ja immer noch absteigen und schieben  - - den zu seim trialspot darf man wohl noch schieben dürfen  . Der Trialspot ist natürlich dann auch privatgelände   ....


----------



## locdog (3. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu muss man soetwas posten muss, bevor man mal grundlegendst in die StVZO schaut und auch liest?!
> 
> http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvzo/stvzo_67.php
> 
> ...




ich meinte "vorne und hinten licht" das wars. reflektoren halt die die licht reflektiren aber keins erzeugen, die werden nicht gebraucht. 
Laut strassengezetztbuch (was ich studiert habe muss man haben:
LICHT VORNE UND HINTEN
mind. EINE FUNKTIONSTUCHTIGE BREMSE
WARNSIGNAL.......ob das jetzt ne klingel ist oder ne kwetschende bremse ist hat der polizist nicht zu entscheiden, sondern der richter und vor gericht kann man i PL wegen solchen sachen ruig gehen, da bekommt man nur hochstens den selben madat ausgechendigkt. also teruer wird das nicht (keine gerichtkosten), aber biliger kann es schon gehen


----------



## jockie (3. November 2005)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte "vorne und hinten licht" das wars. reflektoren halt die die licht reflektiren aber keins erzeugen, die werden nicht gebraucht.
> Laut strassengezetztbuch (was ich studiert habe muss man haben:
> LICHT VORNE UND HINTEN
> mind. EINE FUNKTIONSTUCHTIGE BREMSE
> WARNSIGNAL.......ob das jetzt ne klingel ist oder ne kwetschende bremse ist hat der polizist nicht zu entscheiden, sondern der richter und vor gericht kann man i PL wegen solchen sachen ruig gehen, da bekommt man nur hochstens den selben madat ausgechendigkt. also teruer wird das nicht (keine gerichtkosten), aber biliger kann es schon gehen



Cesc! Das mag ja für PL alles stimmen, aber in D halt definitiv nicht...und wenn jemand aus Bayern fragt, sollte man ihm doch wohl 'ne gebietsbezogene Antwort geben, oder?!

In Polen würde ich sogar dafür plädieren, dass Scheinwerfer und Rücklicht nicht mehr Pflicht sind. Wenn die Schlaglöcher durchschnittlich tiefer sind als die Anbringhöhe der Lichter, tragen die ja weder aktiv noch passiv zur Verkehrssicherheit bei


----------



## locdog (6. November 2005)

stimmt ....aber wolte halt wissen ob in DE auch manchmal uber den fehlenden sattel mecker ! dabei habe ich nocht kurz gesagt wie es bei uns aus sieht


----------



## V!RUS (7. November 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Monty gilt als Sportgerät weil es keinen Satel hat und nicht als FAhrrad. mAn kann es zB als City rolelr sehen  und da die auch kein licht und so brauchen bist du ausm schneider  . ISt halt so bei uns haben mal welche vor so einer dicken kannte ein Schild aufgehangen das radfahren bla bla bla hat mich nicht interssiert als sie dann die polizei geholt haben weil ich nicht aufgehört habe da hoch zuspringen meinte ich das es ein sportgerät ist und kein FAhrrad und ich habe recht bekommen



Naja, bei dir muss man auch dazusagen, dass deine "Stadt" ein Polizeirevierchen mit einem Beamten und einen Polizeiroller hat (kein Auto...)   

Armer Polizist...


----------

